# Geneva Spotlight: New Blue Audi A3 with Zubehor Body Kit and Wheels Pops Up on Press Day 2



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Common practice for Audi at a major motor show is to add more cars on the second press day when day 1 includes a press conference. With the chairs, platforms, video rigs and more now gone, this opens up plenty of room for more eye candy. Geneva 2012 was no different and upon our return today to the Geneva Palexpo we found this additional A3 specimen in blue and wearing what looks like a body kit and wheels from the new car's upcoming line of accessories compliments of Audi Zubehor.










The kit on the A3, not an S-line spec version, was made up of the usual front lower valance, rear lower valance and side skirts painted to match.










The 5-spoke wheel with its triangular patterning on the end of the spoke seems as if it shares some DNA with Audi's popular "rotor" style alloy from the RS 5. 










In Europe the S-line package for the interior and for the exterior are sold separately, explaining why this outwardly standard spec car features S-line spec sport seats. Even better, this A3 boasted the diamond pattern stitching as seen on other A3s on display at Geneva but in black leather with light stitching that is arguably the best-looking configuration we spotted at the show.

More shots of this car are collected below but you can see the rest of our photo gallery from Geneva * HERE. *


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

so clean. but is the 3 door going to make it's way to the us?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>


I like this blue...it's not as bright as the sprint blue that you see on a B8 S4 (although I really like that blue). I feel it's more appropriate for the A series. 

Is that the camera for adaptive cruise control underneath the license plate?

Speaking of that plate, I hope they come stock without anything on the grill to give a real clean and aggressive look without a front plate.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AudiVwMeister said:


> so clean. but is the 3 door going to make it's way to the us?


Unlikely. We have a pretty good read on what is coming and will post that as soon as we get back to the states. Unfortunately, the 3-door isn't on the short list.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

kiznarsh said:


> Is that the camera for adaptive cruise control underneath the license plate?


Yes, I believe it is.



> Speaking of that plate, I hope they come stock without anything on the grill to give a real clean and aggressive look without a front plate.


I suspect this will be the case. Look to cars like the A6 that already have the new grille to be a model for the A3.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

thanks George. Hey would turbo quattro manual be on that list?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

AudiVwMeister said:


> thanks George. Hey would turbo quattro manual be on that list?


Heh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AudiVwMeister said:


> thanks George. Hey would turbo quattro manual be on that list?


With higher volumes come more drivetrains. Johan said he'd like to see it happen... TDI as well.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> With higher volumes come more drivetrains. Johan said he'd like to see it happen... TDI as well.


:thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

AudiVwMeister said:


> :thumbup:


That car is confused! It just doesn't know what to be. I'm still waiting for some better styling options. The front valence and skirts just don't do it for mer. Either give me buckets or not. Hybrid buckets :screwy:. It hardly matters cuz we ain't gettin it anyways


----------



## Nikolai_Petroff (Feb 10, 2010)

Those "sport" seats are WAY too large. Worse then some regular seats in cars. And yes, I've sat in them at the show myself.


----------



## disqjunky (Jun 8, 2007)

sexy


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

man that looks good


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Pretty but pointless for me since we get the 4dr...in 1-2.5 years from now. It will be old news by the time it hits the streets in the states.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

VR6Now said:


> Pretty but pointless for me since we get the 4dr...in 1-2.5 years from now. It will be old news by the time it hits the streets in the states.


 sad but so true 

hey is the SLine looks this good just wait tell the S3 comes out and then the RS3 damn its going to look incredible


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

I sat in them too and thought the side bolsters were too far apart and the cushioning was too hard. The Recaro seats in the Focus ST were light years more comfortable and supportive.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

kiznarsh said:


> I like this blue...it's not as bright as the sprint blue that you see on a B8 S4 (although I really like that blue). I feel it's more appropriate for the A series.
> 
> Is that the camera for adaptive cruise control underneath the license plate?
> 
> Speaking of that plate, I hope they come stock without anything on the grill to give a real clean and aggressive look without a front plate.


 I saw this car at the show over the weekend. It is definitely a different blue than sprint blue (which I love). This has a little more purpleish hue to it (at least under auto show lights). I didn't like the all gray interior, but the materials are definitely of high quality. And the exterior detailing is much more refined than the new A-Class.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

RedLineRob said:


> sad but so true
> 
> hey is the SLine looks this good just wait tell the S3 comes out and then the RS3 damn its going to look incredible


 x2 RedLineRob. Audi's only hope to get me in another A3 is to give us an S3 or RS3 Sportback. I went to the show not expecting to like this new A3 all that much, but I came away very impressed. However, I will NOT consider an A3 sedan.


----------

